# First Ag Bars & Home Made Mold



## kurt (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok – up to now I have had to pour my silver into a pan of water when I melted it because I didn’t have a mold. Well I recently ran across some large carbon rods that came out of some old batteries – so this morning I said to my self – Kurt, today you are going to make your self a mold out of one of those rods & see how it works

Well here it is – four 2 oz bars & two 1 oz & my home made mold

Kurt


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 31, 2011)

I would wear a good dust mask while making these. It can be dangerous to breathe the dust.


----------



## micronationcreation (Jul 31, 2011)

How did you make the mould?

Did you just carve it or do you have a way of making it from powder?

Many thanks.


----------



## rusty (Jul 31, 2011)

micronationcreation said:


> How did you make the mould?
> 
> Did you just carve it or do you have a way of making it from powder?
> 
> Many thanks.



Looks like he used an end mill in a milling machine. Carbon is soft and mills very easily.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## micronationcreation (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Rusty,

Do you know if there is a way of making moulds with carbon/graphite powder, i.e. mixing a graphite "cement"?

How do they make graphite crucibles?


----------



## Claudie (Jul 31, 2011)

Well done! Very nice looking bars.


----------



## glondor (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice. Did you route the mold to try to make a specific weight bar?


----------



## kurt (Aug 1, 2011)

glondor said:


> Very nice. Did you route the mold to try to make a specific weight bar?


Yes, I was shooting for 2 oz bars. used a 1 oz investment bar I got from a friend to take measurements & calculate depth & length using a 1/2 inch router bit (hit the 2 oz mark on the nose) I then scraped the edges with a utility knife blade to give it just A bit of a taper & a bit of sanding to take out the rough spots from scaping

And yes GSP - i used a dust mask when making the mold - as I do when ever working with something that creates very fine air born dust. And just like I use my gas mask when working with fuming chems. (or anything else that creates toxic fumes) A gas mask with a full face sheald to prevent accidental splashes from getting acid in my eyes 

Kurt


----------



## Graphitesupplies (Sep 10, 2011)

micronationcreation said:


> Thanks Rusty,
> 
> Do you know if there is a way of making moulds with carbon/graphite powder, i.e. mixing a graphite "cement"?
> 
> How do they make graphite crucibles?




Hi, I work for a company that manufactures Graphite Ingot Molds and Crucible. We are located in Hudson NY. If you have any questions on the process of making graphite crucibles or ingot molds please feel free to send me a message.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 10, 2011)

Graphitesupplies said:


> Hi, I work for a company that manufactures Graphite Ingot Molds and Crucible. We are located in Hudson NY. If you have any questions on the process of making graphite crucibles or ingot molds please feel free to send me a message.




If it would not cause you problems with your company. Possibly you can post some pictures and explain the process of manufacturing the different kinds your company makes.


----------



## micronationcreation (Sep 10, 2011)

yes, would be appreciated.


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 10, 2011)

He posted a link to the company in his other posts.

Jim


----------

